# Favorite ****ing 80's Bad Ass Movie!!!!



## MASON DIXON (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay guys I grew up in the late 80's early 90's. When America was full of kick ass no bullshit red blooded gun toting muscled up mother f@@ckers..... I'm talking Stallone, Van Damme, Schwarzenegger, Kurt Russell, shit even hulk hogan......

Loved Commando with arnie, and Tango and Cash, the original Predator was one of my favorites though!!!!

Y'all got some to add?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm gunna go full cheese mode and say "No Retreat, No Surrender" and "American Ninja". We all know the classics but I still enjoy catching one of these Gems on tv. Oh, and "No Holds Barred". Some great one liners from that one.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2014)

chuck fukkin norris!!!!


----------



## Oldebull (Oct 7, 2014)

Here are a few off the top of my head. Maybe not good movies, but awesome, awesomely bad:
Bloodsport- in 5th grade I got suspended for fighting and had to stay home for a day. I watch this movie.
No Holds Barred- The Hulkster at his best. "Dookie" (look it up)
Robocop
Red Dawn- true, not 80s bad-ass heroes, not muscled up guys, but pure Reagan Era, bad ass American classic.
Road House- Once again, not gun toting muscled up dudes, but classic nonetheless.

And branching away from movies, it doesn't get much more 80s hard core than the video game Bad Dudes.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 7, 2014)

Anything with Molly Ringwald.  Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 7, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> Here are a few off the top of my head. Maybe not good movies, but awesome, awesomely bad:
> Bloodsport- in 5th grade I got suspended for fighting and had to stay home for a day. I watch this movie.
> No Holds Barred- The Hulkster at his best. "Dookie" (look it up)
> Robocop
> ...




Haha!! Do...dookie. DOOKIE! Also, teenie wanger, heh teenie!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty much all 80's Carpenter's movies, I'm a huge fan of the first half of his career: The Fog, Escape from New York (cult), The Thing, Christine, Big Trouble in Little China.
Conan the Barbarian of course, must have watched it literally hundreds of time as a kid and still consider it as a masterpiece.
Not really a badass movie but Blade Runner is in my top 3 list of the best movies of all times. 
Robocop, all the crazy cool horror movies from Stuart Gordon, Raimi, etc...: Evil Dead I & II, Re-animator, etc...


----------



## goodfella (Oct 7, 2014)

This isn't exactly as early as the 80's. More early 90's, but it's still a great and this is by far one of the greatest scenes in action movie history, from beginning to end!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG8QUUowbGg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2014)

How has nobody mentioned Steven Segal? Wtf you guys.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> How has nobody mentioned Steven Segal? Wtf you guys.



Seagal made most of his career in the 90s, he did only one movie in the 80s (1988 - Above the Law)


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Pretty much all 80's Carpenter's movies, I'm a huge fan of the first half of his career: The Fog, Escape from New York (cult), The Thing, Christine, Big Trouble in Little China.
> Conan the Barbarian of course, must have watched it literally hundreds of time as a kid and still consider it as a masterpiece.
> Not really a badass movie but Blade Runner is in my top 3 list of the best movies of all times.
> Robocop, all the crazy cool horror movies from Stuart Gordon, Raimi, etc...: Evil Dead I & II, Re-animator, etc...



My Man has excellent taste in 80s movies.


----------



## mickems (Oct 7, 2014)

FULL METAL JACKET and SCARFACE!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 7, 2014)

Rambo, Terminator, The road warrior...good stuff, also bad to the bone, Sixteen Candles..lol


----------



## stonetag (Oct 7, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Seagal made most of his career in the 90s, he did only one movie in the 80s (1988 - Above the Law)


 I believe that movie was with Kelly Lebrock...smoking hot!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 7, 2014)

Terminator, Predator, Die Hard, Full Metal Jacket, Platoon, Fast Times at Ridgemont High (Not a badass movie, but a classic)

The Karate Kid.

Also, I'm fairly sure I touched myself for the first time watching Cindy Mancini in Can't Buy me Love.

80s movies are the best...not just the badass ones.


----------



## DF (Oct 7, 2014)

Da fuk!?

Rocky IV!!!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 7, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I believe that movie was with Kelly Lebrock...smoking hot!!!



Not that one, the next one, Hard to Kill, in 1990.
She gave me hundreds of wet dreams after seeing her in Weird Science though


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 7, 2014)

No top gun???? Wtf.  



I'm on a highway to the danger zone.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 7, 2014)

Dirty dancing is prob my favorite.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 7, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Pretty much all 80's Carpenter's movies, I'm a huge fan of the first half of his career: The Fog, Escape from New York (cult), The Thing, Christine, Big Trouble in Little China.
> Conan the Barbarian of course, must have watched it literally hundreds of time as a kid and still consider it as a masterpiece.
> Not really a badass movie but Blade Runner is in my top 3 list of the best movies of all times.
> Robocop, all the crazy cool horror movies from Stuart Gordon, Raimi, etc...: Evil Dead I & II, Re-animator, etc...



Lei, hit the best of the best with his list.  I also would like to add Predator, and Die Hard..............


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 7, 2014)

Uh, Does Mad Max Count?


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 7, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Uh, Does Mad Max Count?



Mad Max was 1979, so I would count it.  Mad Max 2 Road Warrior was 1981......


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2014)

BIG trouble in little China!!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 7, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Uh, Does Mad Max Count?



I will count it and agree 100% about the badass status (along with Road Warrior, not a fan at all of the 3rd one) since in France it has been released in...1982!
The movie had a reputation of being an ultra violent movie and the French President, back in the days, personally pressured the Board of Censors (yes, we had that back in the 70s....) to prevent its release in France. All this without actually watching the movie of course.
Needless to say this stupid censorship did nothing but increased the public curiosity and it had been a great hit when it was finally screened.
Cool thing being that Road Warrior was released just a few months later.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Terminator, Predator, Die Hard, Full Metal Jacket, Platoon, Fast Times at Ridgemont High (Not a badass movie, but a classic)
> 
> The Karate Kid.
> 
> ...


For the fist time!! Come on bro! Hee hee god I'm a smartass, kill kittens quote..I'm having a rage moment just mentioning that


----------



## stonetag (Oct 7, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Uh, Does Mad Max Count?


I had ya bro with road warrior..same?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2014)

Movies not mentioned yet:

Raging Bull
Once Upon A Time in America ( awesome movie)
The Shining 
Airplane 
scarface ( can't brleive no one mentioned this one )
Nightmare on Elm street


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 7, 2014)

Anybody remember that skateboarding movie with Christian Slater and Steven Bauer called "Gleaming the cube"??   I fuking love that movie!!  I was such a skater fag when I was a kid.  

As for the 80's.....best fuking ninja movies were in the 80's
Revenge of the ninja
pray for death
9 deaths of the ninja
American Ninja
Ninja III the domination

Not to mention you have Red Dawn
Rambo
Bloodsport
Scarface
Full metal jacket

The list goes on.  80's had the best movies. PERIOD!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2014)

i just watched the lost boys..


----------



## longchopp (Oct 7, 2014)

Cobra,Rambo


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i just watched the lost boys..



That movie launched some careers.


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 7, 2014)

Agreed... many of the above are bad-ass!

This is totally 90's but awesome none the less... for anyone here who played football... used to watch this before games both in high-school and in my D1 ball days: 

The Program - plenty of juicin'! LATTIMER!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 7, 2014)

Program was a classic. 

Does the outsiders and the warriors count or was that the 70s


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 7, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Agreed... many of the above are bad-ass!
> 
> This is totally 90's but awesome none the less... for anyone here who played football... used to watch this before games both in high-school and in my D1 ball days:
> 
> The Program - plenty of juicin'! LATTIMER!



Yea great movie! Watch before football and Vision Quest for wrestling season.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 7, 2014)

Darnell, E S U, we just want to welcome you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Program was a classic.
> 
> Does the outsiders and the warriors count or was that the 70s



Outsiders was '83. Warriors was '79. Both excellent flicks.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Oct 8, 2014)

Not a badass movie, but Harlem Nights is one of my favorite 80s movies


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

alvin mack nigga!!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 8, 2014)

Lethal Weapon
Batman (Tim Burton)
Nightbreed
Game of Death, the only movie Chuck Norris ever gets his ass kicked in
Ghost Busters
Silver Bullet


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 8, 2014)

Predator
Aliens
Cobra
Blood sport


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 8, 2014)

Friday the 13th Parts 1 thru 5 were ****in awesome. Jason Vorhees was the ultimate badass.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Friday the 13th Parts 1 thru 5 were ****in awesome. Jason Vorhees was the ultimate badass.



No love for part VIII, Jason takes Manhattan? Rooftop fight scene was so funny to me back in the day. That dude gave jason his all and just one crack from Jason his head fly's off, haha.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2014)

Shoot:

Just one of the guys

Goonies

16 candles
Breakfast club

Fast times at ridgemont high 

Better off dead
Revenege of the nerds

Leathal weapon hell yeah!

Die hard
Terminator

"Let off some stem bennet"
Commando


So many awesome 80's movies to name!

Gb 1 and 2

Raiders if the lost ark?
Indiana jones

Jewel of the  nile

Crocodile dundee

Man so many more!


----------



## MASON DIXON (Oct 17, 2014)

hey so you guys brought back some memories from when I was little with this thread, damn and I'm glad too, shit I even watched the program entirely on u tube...... Lol


----------



## Hrsecck (Oct 18, 2014)

The wraith was a bad ass 80's flick!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 18, 2014)

lucas was a cool movie


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2014)

Debbie does Dallas was a classic.


----------

